# Smoked Pork Loin



## YelojktBob (Feb 26, 2018)

A few weeks ago I pulled an entire center cut pork loin out of the deep freezer and split it into three even pieces. I then brined them for about a day, seasoned, and vac sealed them. I cooked one right away with tremendous results and froze the other two for a later date. That later date came Saturday. I thawed another one and let it dry in the fridge, then threw it in the smoker for 4 hours of cold smoking. I vac sealed it yet again and placed it in the sous vide tank for a shade over 6 hours at °145. I took it out and dried it well before cast iron pan searing. I was impressed with how well it took the smoke and may even try to see if a longer smoke will penetrate further into the loin. It was an interesting take on ham... basically. After dinner I thought about how great this stuff would be in an eggs benedict. That will be posted sometime I am sure.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks great to me Bob!

And in eggs Benedict, Oh Yeah!

I'm confused. I thought once meat was thawed, it was not good to refreeze it?
I am going to do that with some Salmon I'm going to smoke tomorrow, refreeze it.
Maybe I just need to update my thinking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2018)

That looks delicious!
Al


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks really nice. Mouth watering!

Reading more about the sous vide method. I may just have to take up something new after seeing those results.


----------



## oddegan (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks Fantastic! What did you smoke that in? 4 hour smoke and the ring looks at least a half inch. That's some serious penetration. Nice!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 27, 2018)

I like that.. looks like extra good stuff for sandwiches. Nice:cool:


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice Job, Bob!!:)
Looks Absolutely Beautiful !
Like.

Bear


----------

